# My french goldens



## tofy (Jan 28, 2013)

I present you my french goldens : Dipps (4 years old) and Ginger ( 1 years and 4 months) 

Dipps : 

Ginger :


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Your dogs are beautiful.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Dipps and Ginger are beau!


----------



## tofy (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks  I love them but they are mine... so I think I'm not objective  
Dipps is "recommended" it is french cotation, he had mentions "excellent" in shows and "very good" in field trial.

Ginger had one "excellent" in field trial and one excellent in shows. She is very young so I'm proud of her...!


----------



## MyLady Heidi (Jan 16, 2013)

Very pretty dogs you have, and lucky ones to boot they get to live in France!

Here are my pretty girls.....

Bailee









Kymber


----------



## tofy (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for your dog's pictures ! It is cool to see them and they are beautiful !!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dipps and Ginger are so beautiful, thank you for sharing their pictures with us.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Your dogs are beautiful. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## tofy (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Interesting to see European goldens with some color and not so light. Good to know there is a variety of colors in Europe. Beautiful dogs. Which one do you want to breed?


----------



## tofy (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes ! I regret too that european Golden are white .... I don't like this colour because it is the gold Golden who makes me love this breed ...! 
I would like to find à stud dog for Ginger ! Dipps is a beautiful dog and so nice but he is healthy carrier for ichtyosis and I would like to find a stud dog healthy for ichtyosis because it is a very big problem in France and a lot of French breeder prefer ignored it ... but i'm not agree with this thinkway because i refuse to produce mutated dog because I think that if I can run from it I should do it ! 
So, this is why I extend my researchs at foreign Golden ! Because, I would like also a color dog !!! Yes, I'm exigent ...! Lol


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Wow, too bad about the ichthyosis report. Do French breeders wait until age 2 before breeding like we usually do in the US? What other medical clearances do you use in France? My family is from Lescar, Pyrenees-Atlantiques back in the early 1700's. I've always wanted to visit. I think about it every summer during the Tour de France.


----------



## tofy (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes on France Wait until 2 years to reproduce a biche ! Ginger will be mum in the beginning of 2014 but i'm looking for à stud dog now because it is difficult to find a perfect stud dog ...! In France, the kennel club impose to test hips, elbows, eyes and to do a test of ADN filliation. Ichtyosis and heart are not obligatory but I think it is important


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Tofy! Which part of France are you from. I currently living in Lille and got my golden Pixie in March 2012 a similar colour to your girls. It took me a while to find it (color+temperament) but I guess I hit the jackpot there.
She was the only one in her litter to have that beautiful golden color all the other puppies where as white as the dad


----------



## tofy (Jan 28, 2013)

I live in Toulouse ! More in south of France ! Where had you adopted your golden ? What is the name of breeder ?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenue!.
Love the color of yr goldies and would love to see some more!.
I am also searching,for a red golden,in Fr but it's near impossible!.
I do know of a breeder that has a stunning boy,for stud and is of a lovely color but it's in the Touraine so don't know if it's too far,from you.I have met 4 of her pups and loved them.all but 3 out 4 were golden cream.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

tofy said:


> I live in Toulouse ! More in south of France ! Where had you adopted your golden ? What is the name of breeder ?


I didn't buy Pixie from a breader.

Trying to increase the family?


----------



## tofy (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes I try !  But it is difficult to find the perfect stud dog 

Touraine is not far, and I have a lot of family who live in Tours ! Who is this breeder ?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Elevage des rives de l'hyrome et le male s'appelle:Baryton's et est superbe.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Tofy. Dips and Ginger are beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

